# Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €



## Fragender_900 (13. Dezember 2014)

*Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Hallo liebe Experten,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming-Laptop. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei max. 600 €. Ich weiß, für dieses knappe Budget kann man keinen Knaller erwarten, aber leider ist nicht mehr drin 

Habt Ihr dennoch eine Empfehlung für mich?

Herzliche Dank!


----------



## Mark.us (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Puhhh... Gaming + Notebook ist ein übles Thema ! Wenn Gaming drin ist, bezahlt man weit weit mehr und hat dennoch weniger Leistung als ein Desktop Moped. Aber such dir das bestmögliche raus : Notebooks mit Grafik (Hersteller/Typ): NVIDIA (dediziert)/AMD (dediziert) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Brehministrator (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Auch wenn man für 600 Euro bereits locker Geräte mit FullHD-Displayauflösung (1920x1080) bekommt, solltest du ausdrücklich ein Gerät mit einer niedrigeren Auflösung kaufen. Denn für 600 Euro kriegt man keine all zu gute Grafikkarte im Notebook, und diese wird mit Sicherheit nicht ausreichen, um auf FullHD ruckelfrei zu spielen - für niedrigere Auflösungen hingegen schon. Du könntest natürlich ein FullHD-Gerät kaufen und trotzdem in niedrigerer Auflösung spielen... Aber dann würde durch das Downsampling alles verwaschen aussehen. Kann ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## iTzZent (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Das Downsampling ist eigentlich kein Problem, das habe ich selber schon des öfteren getestet bei meinem alten 15.6" FullHD Display. 

Hier wäre daher meine Empfehlung:
ASUS F555LN-DM268D (90NB0642-M04500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4210U, 2x 1.70GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce 840M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n •  Cardreader: SD • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: N/A • Akku:  Li-Polymer, 4 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.30kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)
*499,-

*MSI GP60-2PEi585FD (0016GH-SKU15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4210H, 2x 2.90GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce 840M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 3in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC) •  Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6  Zellen • Gewicht: 2.40kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)
*599,- *

Das GP60 hat dabei DEUTLICH mehr CPU Leistung. Dadurch wird es aber auch wärmer und lauter. Des weiteren besitzt es noch einen freien mSATA Slot zum nachrüsten einer mSATA SSD.

Oder du schaust dich im Gebrauchtmarkt mal um, für 600Euro bekommt man schon das eine oder andere Gamingnotebook der älteren Generation (Sandy Bridge & Ivy Bridge mit GTX6**M oder GTX7**M)


----------



## Brehministrator (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Die Geforce 840M ist halt leider echt nicht so leistungsfähig... Aber vielleicht reicht es ja für die Zwecke des TE. Kommt stark auf die Spiele an. Hier mal eine große Auswahl von Frame-Raten dieser Grafikkarte in allen möglichen Spielen (runterscrollen):

NVIDIA GeForce 840M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Tolle pauschalisierte Nicht-Hilfe...

Lenovo Z50-70 Lenovo Z50-70 39.6 cm Notebook 8GB SSD schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r (mit Win 8.1 50€ mehr)
ASUS K551 Asus K551LN-XO253P Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Nexoc M512 Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion 15-p019ng (J4Z52EA) Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

oder Acer (ohne opt. Laufwerk)
Acer Aspire V3-572G-59G1 (NX.MNJEF.005) Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Aber die laufen alle unter "Multimedia NB". Gaming geht mit einer GTX860m / 970M los.
Die AMD Grafikkarten in der Preisklasse darfst du getrost ignorieren (R5 2x0M). Die sind langsam.

Wunder darfst du nicht erwarten.
Das ASUS und Nexoc liegt jeweils etwas über deinem Limit, aber die sind qualitativ auch besser.
Die Displays und Keyboards (z.B. beim Lenovo) sind Sparversionen.
Die Acer sollen ziemlich schnell überhitzen.

Wenn du ein Modell hast, such dir hier einen Test:
http://www.notebookcheck.com
Die haben die detailliertesten Tests und fast alle Modelle durch.

Zur Auflösung:
Mein Medion hatte Hd Ready (1366x768) und das MSI 2PE Full-HD.
So wirklich ist das mit dem Interpolieren kein Beinbruch, da das Full-HD Display in 15,6" eh so Mini-Pixel hat.

Es ist eher in Windows "lästig", weil überall die Schrift so winzig ist.
Aber für Bluray Wiedergabe ist es natürlich dann besser.

PS: Das MSI empfehle ich bewusst nicht weiter. weil es unsäglich laut ist und der Akku nicht mal einen Film lang hält. (weil der Lüfter ihn mit MINDESTENS 3300 U/min leersaugt.)


----------



## julianbl (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Caseking.de » Notebooks » Alle Notebooks » Gigabyte P15Fv2-D1, 39,62 cm (15,6 Zoll) Gaming Notebook


Das würde ich dir empfehlen und nichts drunter, die gtx850m hat 2gb gddr5 Speicher und ist ne maxwell, also neuste Generation.

Leistung liegt fast auf gtx 860m Niveau da sie nur niedriger taktet.

4gb ram reichen auch und kannste später ja auf 8gb, wenn Geld da ist aufstocken.


Der Prozessor ist auch kein "U" Prozessor dadurch deutlich mehr Leistung. 

Selbst in full hd sollten bis auf die wirklich anspruchsvollen Spiele auch gehen.

Nur die frage ist ob du Windows hast, wenn nicht muss es dann der sein oder du kaufst es extra. ASUS F751LK-T4060H schwarz (90NB0775-M00660) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fragender_900 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Herzlichen Dank an alle, die sich hier an einer Suche und Empfehlung für mich beteiligt haben.
Mein Geldbeutel gibt leider wirklich nur maximal 600 € her, sodass ich wohl auf ein Notebook mit einer GeForce 840M zurückgreifen muss.

Ich würde ja gerne auf ein Notebook mit einer GeForce GTX 850M zurückgreifen (die scheint wirklich ne Ecke leistungsfähiger zu sein), jedoch übersteigt 699 € mein Budget 

Es wird daher wohl das MSI GP60-2PEi585FD werden, wie es aussieht.

Herzlichen Dank an alle! Ich wünsche schöne und besinnliche Weihnachten.


----------



## Cinnayum (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop bis 600 €*

Falls du Hilfe bei der Lüftersteuerung brauchst, kannst du dich ja melden.

Ich finde das NB unerträglich laut. Aber kann sein, dass die i5 eine andere Lüfterkurve haben.
Bei mir geht die bei 3300 U/min los. Und mit dem Krach kannst du halt nicht mal einen Film schauen.
Außerdem ist der Akku nach 80 Minuten platt. (idle)

Das Display (falls deine Variante das IPS hat), das Keyboard (Druckpunkt, Licht) und der Sound sind aber in der Tat erstklassig.

@JulianB Laut Notebookcheck hat das Gigabyte P15fV2 auch nur DDR3 VRAM. Die einzigen, die meinen Recherchen nach, GDDR5 in manchen Modellen drin haben sind Lenovo und ACER. Leider liegt der Preis dann in der GTX860m Region, so dass sich das NB dann wieder gar nicht lohnt.
Gigabyte: 15,6-Zoll-Notebook P15F v2 mit spieletauglicher GeForce GTX 850M - Notebookcheck.com News


----------

